# Battle net problem



## cmack (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi i have installed warcraft and frozen throne onto my laptop.
we have a wireless router we use to connect our computer including my laptop to the internet. I have succesfully been able to get onto Battle.net but after 20-30mins of playing the router will disable the wireless and the lan ports and therefore i am disconnected from battle net each time this happens. it then says that my connection to battle net has been lost. i then exit warcraft. and the router will magically start up again. the only time the router seems to do this is about 20-30 minutes into a game on battle net. otherwise i have no knowledge of this happening when we just use the interenet.
I have disabled my firewall, and all virus protection programs. and i can find no reason why this would happen because i can establish the connection with battle net. and it works perfectly with no lag. and then all of a sudden a message will pop up saying you have been disconnected and the connection with battle net has been lost.
do you have any suggestions to fix this problem?


----------



## Gtxtankage (May 17, 2008)

If your using Norton, which sounds like you are, then try to go under your firewall settings and allow the desired games to go through without being stopped.


----------

